# carb mod.......



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Anyone done it and did it help.......? Seems like a good quick free mod. Also if you have done it explain it good. Seems all it is is cutting your stock spring and drilling an 1/8 inch hole


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

i know people that do it and it works great on there bikes


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

It works to a point. It helps quicken throttle response.

BFWDP


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

I did it last night and it helped tremendously! Lol it'll tote the 29.5s off the ground now :rockn:


----------



## Onethej (Sep 16, 2012)

Any instructions on doing the mod? I'm interested now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Take 4 screws off the top of the carb
Pull diaphragm and slide and spring out
Take an 8mm socket and turn the white plastic n the slide 1/4 turn to the left n pull out the needle.
 Make sure put the needle and washer back in exactly how it came out
There's a hole off to the side.....drill it out straight through with a1/8 drill bit. Clean and replace needle 
and washer and insert and lock white plastic piece. Make sure you clean any trash before!
Cut 2 inches off of the FACTORY spring. 
Place diaphragm and slide back in the carb making sure the diaphragm lines up correctly
Place the spring back in slide with the cut end up!
Reinstall cap correctly and enjoy your throttle response!


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

What bike is this for

fatboyz customz


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

Mines a foreman 5 but its on all carb models that don't have a dynajet jet kit. It has to have the factory spring. I'm.sure you can do it on other brand bikes with carbs but Honda is all I know for myself


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

On a Brute it's somewhat different. You only cut a couple of rounds off the spring and you drill an additional hole in the slide to the one already there. Make sure the hole is placed where the legs of white piece inside the slide doesn't cover it up.

BFWDP


----------

